# 1:1000 TOS Enterprise



## MartyS (Mar 11, 2014)

I had built one of these last fall as a test bed for my 1:350 version, after all the experimenting it looks pretty bad, decided to do a better one to go along with the Botany Bay models I've made. Intended to only spend a few days, now a week later and I'm still fiddling with seams and paint...

Cool coincidence, a standard paper hole punch makes the perfect size paint mask for the bridge dome. I'm trying out painting the inside of the saucer domes white and not frosting them, like the look for the top, still undecided about the bottom.

Currently at second go for puttying the saucer seam:


----------



## MartyS (Mar 11, 2014)

Got the seam taken care of. Almost ready for decals now.

Those connection points for the nacelles are going to need some modification to get the nacelles rotated so they are level.

Saucer and nacelles dry fit:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

If you're not lighting it the white on the inside of the saucer domes is a great idea. I even paint them white when I'm lighting them. Did that on my own 1/1000 build.


----------



## MartyS (Mar 11, 2014)

I thought about adding a few LEDs, but didn't want to spend the time light blocking. And digging trenches in the pylons...

It is odd that they made the pylons in 2 halves, to allow for wires, but didn't leave a space for them... It's pretty obvious they made the saucer and nacelles with lighting in mind.

Forgot to mention the instructions have the part numbers reversed for the pilot and production bridge parts. I'm surprised they don't have a correction on the Polar Lights website.

Have to print up some decals tonight, the pylon grills and landing gear triangles, and some for my fully loaded cargo ship. Maybe landing gear triangles for my 1:2500 Enterprise, but those might be too small to print well. Have to look at that model again, I think there were some other missing windows I was always going to add later...


----------



## MartyS (Mar 11, 2014)

At 1:1000 the distance markers on the secondary hull are still legible, of course you need a 10X magnifier to read them but they are legible. The other small text decals are not legible with my printer... Not sure I'll add them but I've got them printed out.

It was the landing gear triangles and the pylon windows I needed to print for my 1:2500 model, the 1:1000 kit has all the pylon decals but no landing gear ones.


----------



## larskseme (Sep 2, 2014)

This looks really nice--can't wait to see the finished product. I built one about a year ago that had been sitting in a box forever. Nowhere near as nice as yours, but turned out ok enough to convince me that maybe I could overcome that kid in me whose models always seem to have more glue than plastic  

Of course, about a week ago, mine had an unfortunate incident with the right nacelle and a wall. Now it is a "battle damaged" Enterprise! I guess that's a good excuse to buy a new one and start over--and now I can copy your white dot idea.


----------



## MartyS (Mar 11, 2014)

larskseme said:


> Of course, about a week ago, mine had an unfortunate incident with the right nacelle and a wall. Now it is a "battle damaged" Enterprise! I guess that's a good excuse to buy a new one and start over--and now I can copy your white dot idea.


The Space Seed kit seems to be the cheapest way to get one right now, I guess it would only be a few bucks cheaper without the Botany Bay model, I've got 3 of them now, one unopened, some day I'll do either the pilot or the mirror universe versions.

I'm still thinking about what to do with the bottom saucer dome, with only paint on the inside you can see the shape of the inner plastic when looking straight on, but from the side it has a nice effect that I like. 

Just did the light grey area between the bussards and the pylons, so I think that's it for the painting other than if I do something with that lower saucer dome.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Did you notice the tiny nipple with an even tinier barrel molded into the clear lower saucer dome for the Production series option? I didn't notice that when I built my 1/1000 Mirror Universe/Second Pilot Enterprise which had the smooth lower dome. It's the only difference between the two domes included in the kit. It's supposed to represent the "ion pod" or "turret phaser" or whatever you choose to call it that is barely visible in certain shots of the production Enterprise.


----------



## MartyS (Mar 11, 2014)

Trekkriffic said:


> Did you notice the tiny nipple with an even tinier barrel molded into the clear lower saucer dome for the Production series option? I didn't notice that when I built my 1/1000 Mirror Universe/Second Pilot Enterprise which had the smooth lower dome. It's the only difference between the two domes included in the kit. It's supposed to represent the "ion pod" or "turret phaser" or whatever you choose to call it that is barely visible in certain shots of the production Enterprise.


Yes, I'm noticing a bunch more stuff this time, only because after building the 1:350 version I know what to look for. I've got that little turret painted grey, since I was able to get red onto the tiny nubs on the sides of the bridge I may attempt the same with the tip of that. There are also little nubs for the bussard dome holders I didn't notice before. No tiny hex nuts on them like the 1:350 has. 

Also got the hull color ring painted on the rear sensor dome, something I simply forgot about on my 1:350 until it was done.

I printed up a bunch of container logos and serial number decals for my cargo pods, but forgot to add a name and registry for the ship. Got side tracked adding black lines I might use on the Reliant and Refit cadet series ships. Argggg... Have to let them dry another day, wasted a few sheets of that paper in the past by getting impatient and using them too soon.


----------



## MartyS (Mar 11, 2014)

The little sensor "thing":


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice paint job on a very tiny object.


----------



## MartyS (Mar 11, 2014)

Secondary hull and nacelles are done and being glued together:










I haven't glued the bussard domes on yet, finally got the frosting on the inside looking fairly good but now the red color from the inner dome isn't showing through so well. Might have to tone down the frosting with some type of coating.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Nice!

That little TOS kit is one of my favorite kits of all time!


----------



## MartyS (Mar 11, 2014)

Decals are done, saucer glued on:




























And for scale, here it is with my other 2:


----------



## Gregatron (Mar 29, 2008)

Excellent! 


Despite having built no less than nine of these kit (plus variants, with more on the way!), I can still say that I don't get tired of seeing 'em!


----------



## MartyS (Mar 11, 2014)

Just noticed looking at the pictures that I painted the dark gray on the inside of nacelles a little too wide, not sure I'm going to try and fix that... Might see how strong the glue is on those cooler tubes, if they pop off easily it wouldn't be too hard to paint some hull gray on the sides....

Edit: The tubes came off, got some hull color on the ridge line around the dark grey area, we'll see how it looks in pictures tonight...


----------



## MartyS (Mar 11, 2014)

Broke out all my fancy photography stuff to get some dual flash shots:


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Excellent photography!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

KUROK said:


> Excellent photography!


Agreed! Nice job on your dio Marty! You should be quite happy!


----------



## MartyS (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks for the compliments guys. 

So, is it completely insane to really, really want to build a track and do stop motion animation of that scene where the Enterprise pulls up along side the Botany Bay? 

Probably....

But I really need to stop procrastinating and start on the sub model I want to do for my dad as a Christmas gift. It's the hundreds of tiny holes that need to be drilled and shaped that I'm not looking forward to...


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

MartyS said:


> So, is it completely insane to really, really want to build a track and do stop motion animation of that scene where the Enterprise pulls up along side the Botany Bay?


Got an iPhone? Here's some dolly track: http://www.mobislyder.com


----------



## MartyS (Mar 11, 2014)

SteveR said:


> Got an iPhone? Here's some dolly track: http://www.mobislyder.com


I might be crazy but not enough to spend $50 on a little track....


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

Impressive,very impressive.


----------



## J_Indy (Jan 28, 2013)

So you were able to sneak into the studio with a camera while they were filming the episode - big deal....


http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=29zrkoh&s=8


(Frankly - you even got the slight droop in the sensor dish right.)


----------



## MartyS (Mar 11, 2014)

Hmmm, perspective is still off a bit in my shot, need to get the camera in closer with a wider angle lens.... If I get really bored this weekend I might set things up again for a re-shoot.



J_Indy said:


> So you were able to sneak into the studio with a camera while they were filming the episode - big deal....
> 
> 
> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=29zrkoh&s=8
> ...


----------



## Commander Dan (Mar 22, 2001)

I'm curious... Does the most recent release of this kit still have the copyright information molded on the outside of the lower saucer?


----------



## MartyS (Mar 11, 2014)

The Botany Bay sets I've bought in the last year don't have any molded copyright, just printed text on the inside of the saucer that is easily sanded off.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Love the comparison shot! Nice work!


----------



## Desert_Modeler (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm installing Tenacontrol's lighting kit (rotating Bussard lights, nav and dome lights..) in mine.
Note: a lot of surgery was required to remove internal webbing, snap-fit features, and misc. material for troughs 

The PWB fits nicely into the Engineering hull. One shot of hot glue...

The Saucer circuits fit through the neck and the attachment slot..

The Bussard circuits were a bit more challenging.
The kit uses two circular PWB's that fit snuggly into the forward nacelles. 
The provided circuit diagram shows which ones are port and starboard to get the cw/ccw rotation correct. However, you need to wire up and test everything first to make sure. 

The Bussard PWB's come wired with 4 strand ribbon cable ( ~24G ?).

These ribbons required ALOT of careful "Dremeling" to dig out a trough in each pylon half and nacelle so they would fit inside.

I got it to fit ( it was tight!!), then realized I could have an easier time of it if I first soldered 26 G mag wire to the Main PWB LED pads, ran those lines though the pylons and then connected them to the ribbon cable inside the nacelles. That would eliminate the very tough twists and turns the ribbon cables would have to make to get from the nacelle to the Engineering hull and the main PWB...
In addition, this approach facilitates the actual model construction, puttying, sanding, and painting..

That leaves only 4 wires running down the support rod into the base.
( Power, control switch, 2 grounds)

Will post pix as soon as possible..



Electrically it made sense. Tried twist tying it all together and it WORKS!!!!


----------



## Desert_Modeler (Jun 2, 2010)

duplicate as above


----------



## MartyS (Mar 11, 2014)

Desert_Modeler said:


> These ribbons required ALOT of careful "Dremeling" to dig out a trough in each pylon half and nacelle so they would fit inside.


I was going to put a few LEDs in mine but didn't mainly because of this...

That and I've already got a nice 1:350 scale big E all lit up...


----------

